# what are some good batterys?



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i need to know some good batterys. mainly because im racing in the spring. i also need to know if you need to cycle batterys, and how it helps and what it does.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Do a search for this and you will find plenty of information on this forum.

Also look in the general rc section of the rc vehicles area - many threads on batteries.

Info is out there - you just have to look a little.

mc


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got some EA motorsports Batteties and they were awesome!!! Give Eric a try...

Billy


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Tamiya Kid:

Hi,

eXpress motorsports has great batteries. check them out at www.tmxpress.net

Tell them I sent you. talk to Jon. W.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i need to know some good batterys. mainly because im racing in the spring. i also need to know if you need to cycle batterys, and how it helps and what it does.


Not quit sure way some people cycle batteries. I call it bench racing, Lol.
I think if you have some batteries that haven't been run in a very long time it would be good to cycle them, that will help to get the chemicals in the cell reacting good again. If you follow the directions that are given with any cell from a reputable matcher you shouldn't have to cycle batteries, especially if your using them on a regular basis.

Personally I use Powerpush cells matched by Tony Carruba.
Top notch cell at a reasonable price.
They care about the octane of the fuel.
Not just how much fuel is in the tank!Team Powerpush 
Also Powerpush is a Hobbly talk supporter.
Hope this helps and good luck with your racing.
-Fred


----------

